# Bellboys College, Sussex - April 2015



## TheVampiricSquid (May 5, 2015)

Bellboys College.. what an amazing site!

*History..*

A very large private girls school, in a secluded area of Sussex, England. It had been affiliated with a ballet school which lasted from the 1980's until it's closer in 2004. Restoration work began in 2001, which only really resulted in a make shift roof and some horrible PVC windows in the top floor. Decay has definitely set in, with water damage becoming more and more apparent. Floors were beginning to become treacherous, and we had been warned by other explorers a staircase was on it's last legs..

Shout out to SlimJim for the ride, and Chopper for the location, had a sound day with these 2!

I know it's been done to death lately, but here's my take on Bellboys..













































































Thanks for looking guys! ​


----------



## smiler (May 5, 2015)

Nicely Done, I liked the shot of the clock tower, Thanks


----------



## skankypants (May 5, 2015)

Super snaps


----------



## SlimJim (May 5, 2015)

Superb shots. I really loved your take on this one, you've captured it at some really nice angles! This place was a really different experience for me, what with bumping into so many other people and what not. Big ups to the chick in the pumps in the hall


----------



## brickworx (May 6, 2015)

Nice set and it is indeed a great site.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 6, 2015)

Fantastic set  Nicely done


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2015)

Beautiful woodwork,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (May 6, 2015)

You can never have too much of here.  Great post.


----------

